# Furry Convention???



## Sparkleeze (Nov 17, 2019)

Hiya!
I am really excited to go to my first furry con, but now I'm a bit confuzzled. The only furcon in Maine that I knew was PineFur Con, but on their website it apparently is done for good. ;-; However, Portcon seems to have taken it's place. Is this the same con renamed and being brought back or an entirely different themed one? It seems to be a different themed one, but it's still listed under furry conventions. Even so, will some furries still attend?

Portcon Website: PortConMaine – Maine's Geek Culture Celebration

Mainly just asking because I still want to attend, but I'm very alone as no one I know is a furry or would even be interested in going with me. I know conventions can get boring quickly without friends. I'd really love to do a furry meet before the convention, that way I might be able to make some friends that can attend at the con as well!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks to be a different con, but at the same venue!

Furries started out at Sci Fi cons, so I'm sure furries will be going to a Geek Con too!

Their's lots of panels to see at these events, so you shouldn't be bored!

And lots of folks actually make friends at these cons!

All you can do is look up furmeets for your area, and try to find some, on Twitter, Telegram, and like that!


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Dec 4, 2019)

Portcon is an everything fandoms con. Unfortunately pinefurcon was a furry con that was at the same hotel but they had their final run last year. I’m sure furs from pinefurcon will also be going to portcon.

The old pinefurcon telegram is still running under the name Lobstah Chat. You can probably poke in there to see if any furs are going to portcon.


----------



## Sparkleeze (Dec 4, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Looks to be a different con, but at the same venue!
> 
> Furries started out at Sci Fi cons, so I'm sure furries will be going to a Geek Con too!
> 
> ...



Aye, okay. And yeah I've been trying to find some furry meets near me I'm just a bit nervous!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 5, 2019)

Their're also at least 1 other Maine fur around here!

forums.furaffinity.net: florance the fox

Userpage of florance-the-fox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Hasn't been on the Forums for a bit, but he's looking to chat with other furs!

Could be a local connection!


----------



## Sparkleeze (Dec 5, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Their're also at least 1 other Maine fur around here!
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: florance the fox
> 
> ...



Hey! Thank you so much! I will try to get in contact. Mew mew ^^


----------



## Sparkleeze (Dec 5, 2019)

Ashwolves5 said:


> Portcon is an everything fandoms con. Unfortunately pinefurcon was a furry con that was at the same hotel but they had their final run last year. I’m sure furs from pinefurcon will also be going to portcon.
> 
> The old pinefurcon telegram is still running under the name Lobstah Chat. You can probably poke in there to see if any furs are going to portcon.



Hi! I will check that out thanks


----------

